# Need help, please advise



## PermabulkerBro (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey guys!

I registered on the forum an hour ago, but I've been reading up about anabolic steroids for around two years now, because I wanted to know what I'm getting myself into, before I decide to do anything. So I decided to start taking gear a while ago and talked to the local bodybuilding champ, who is actually a gym buddy of mine. We planned out a *12 week cycle* of *Test E @500mg, 400mg deca *and *50mg Dbol. *The problem is that this would be my first cycle, so I decided to drop the deca, because I wouldn't know if I'm *prolactin *or *testosterone *sensitive, when it comes to gyno, so I wouldn't know what kind of treatment to take if i need any.

So what I have planned is a bit lighter version of what my friend advised me at first:
*8 weeks* of *Test E **@500mg* per *week* (injecting every *6th* day)
*5 weeks* of *Dbol @50mg ED *(starting with *20mg* and upping the dose every 7th day with *10mg*)
And from *week 1 *to *10* I will be doing *Nolvadex **@20mg ED*, after which on *week 11* and *12* will switch to *Clomid @50mg ED.*
I will also do *HCG *@ *weeks 9 *and *10 @1000IUs* once a week.

As for my diet:
My main protein sources are chicken breasts, tuna and whey protein.
My main carb sources white or brown rice, oatmeal and rarely potatoes before my workouts, but only in small doses.

The macro-nutrient intake I'll be aiming for is:
Protein Grams: *180*
Fat Grams: *75*
Carbs Grams: *482*
Fiber Grams: *28 - 37*
It ads up to *3339 calories*.

For supplements, I'll be taking Whey protein Isolate 20g twice a day and Omega 3, six tabs a day.

As for sleep, I get my full* 8 hours* every day.

I train on a *3 day on, 1 day off* protocol, hitting every muscle group *twice a week.*

*Monday*:
Chest, biceps, front delt and forearms.

*Tuesday*:
Back, triceps, side and rear delt.

*Wednesday*:
Legs and occasionally abs.

The other training routine I use is a *Push/Pull/Legs* split, again with *3 days on, 1 day off* protocol.

My current stats are: 
Age *18*
Weight *187.5 lbs*
Height* 6'*
Body fat *12%*

My goal for this cycle is to put on as much mass as I can. ( I know a lot of it will be water weight because of the Dbol)
How much could I expect to gain from it?

Previous training experience:
*7 years *of boxing (from 9 to 15)
*3 years *of weightlifting (from 15 to 18)

I know most people would recommend that I wait until 25 before taking gear, but my mind has already been made.
So what I would ask for is advice, on how to better my PCT, because my knowledge only goes so far without having previous experience with steroids.
I will be starting my cycle on the 10th of next month.
Will post a picture on day one and will keep posting progress pictures afterwords.

Thanks in advance
PermabulkerBro


----------



## PermabulkerBro (Aug 13, 2016)

bump


----------

